# Tambouti and...blindness?



## bhatleberg (Feb 3, 2018)

A little while ago, I picked up a small tambouti branch in a bulk purchase. It wasn't my focus, so it's been sitting in my pile. I thought I'd cut it open tonight.

I don't know anything about tambouti. But I did drag out my wood ID books and do a quick scan online before cutting.

There's a bunch of info out there on the sap and how it causes everything from rashes to blindness. Seems like the sap is less of a concern as the material is more dried...but I am not so sure I'm going to cut this at all. There is not a lot of material in this log.

Anyone work with tambouti before and live to tell about it? Did you work it normally, or take extra precautions? Any stories to share?

This material is long air dried and about 5" in diameter.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 4, 2018)

Interesting, never heard of it before, what are you going to make with it?


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 4, 2018)

I have turned it a few times. I never knew of any of those issues so I took no more precautions than I would with say walnut. I got a whole lot better about wearing my mask while turning in the last few years but don’t think I was very religious about it when I turned tambouti

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

It smells fantastic... not good enough to accept blindness but I’ve never heard that claim before.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 4, 2018)

Uhmmm... There are other things in life that I was told would cause that too Doc; it failed to do so as well!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 15 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 4, 2018)



Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm... There are other things in life that I was told would cause that too Doc; it failed to do so as well!


 i see staying on topic is alive and well.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Feb 4, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Uhmmm... There are other things in life that I was told would cause that too Doc; it failed to do so as well!



You’re still shaving your palms though, right?

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Feb 4, 2018)

DKMD said:


> You’re still shaving your palms though, right?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## bhatleberg (Feb 7, 2018)

Well, I'm not blind...

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Feb 9, 2018)

bhatleberg said:


> A little while ago, I picked up a small tambouti branch in a bulk purchase. It wasn't my focus, so it's been sitting in my pile. I thought I'd cut it open tonight.
> 
> I don't know anything about tambouti. But I did drag out my wood ID books and do a quick scan online before cutting.
> 
> ...



Tamboti / Tambotie / Jumping bean tree, _Spirostachys africana_

Page 266 in our S.A.W. book, _Southern African Wood_ warns not to use it for eating utensils. Page 267 states that the sawdust causes irritation and can lead to blindness. Also states that heart rot is common to the wood.

Still have some copies left...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Feb 10, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> i see staying on topic is alive and well.....


I'm sure it is not a surprise.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

bhatleberg said:


> Well, I'm not blind...
> 
> View attachment 141482





I'm not gonna say a word!


----------

